# Ice Cool Auto- In darkness for 48 hrs.



## RadDad (Dec 28, 2021)

New member here. Beginner grower.  This is my second lady ready for 48 hours darkness. Any feedback on wet vs dry trimming. Last Orange Sorbet auto I wet trimmed. Is there a preference? Thanks in advance for feedback.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 29, 2021)

I do wet with my big fan leaves and dry with the sugar leaves.  If your drying area is extreme low humidity some suggest hanging, all of it, everything, thinking that the larger fan leaves drooped over the plant as a whole slows the drying process a little for a better taste.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 1, 2022)

RadDad said:


> New member here. Beginner grower.  This is my second lady ready for 48 hours darkness. Any feedback on wet vs dry trimming. Last Orange Sorbet auto I wet trimmed. Is there a preference? Thanks in advance for feedback.
> 
> 
> View attachment 285042
> ...


Never done autos, what is the '48 hrs of darkness" part about? I've also heard of doing this to autos right before flower.
I've been reading Carty's and GMO's auto grows, seems they have it down cold, and by the looks of that big cola, you are figuring it out too.

bubba


----------



## HealthyGreen (Mar 22, 2022)

I never flip Autos and haven't found a need to do so. That's one of the reasons I buy so many Auto Beans. Obviously we do flip the Feminized.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2022)

No reason to flip Autos. I use 24/0 in veg and when I see it start to flower I change to 20/4 untill harvest.


----------



## Carty (Mar 23, 2022)

The only time I put Autos on 12/12 is if I want them to stretch more during transition right after showing sex.. one of my little secrets and it's all about timing to get results.  

However, even though some growers use the 24/0 method,  I'm a believer that even autos need a dark cycle..  and the 48hrs of darkness has nothing to do with Autos but just the MJ plants in general.  It confuses the plants and some respond with creating more oils..  I've tried this and find it's not worth the time and space.   You can do more with light cycles towards the end...

Carty's Light Schedule for Autos'

Veg...  18/6  

Flower...  20/4

but remember... Autos can be grown under any light cycle, but running them on 12/12 will really affect your end harvest.  and, even though they are now Auto Flower, they still have photo period genetics lying dormant.  And, I
find flipping the lights to 12/12 right after they show sex, just for a week to 10 days, makes them stretch as the
dormant traits attempt to show.  makes a stunted plant come around sometimes..


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2022)

Never tried that but I am open minded. Might give it a try when I get my shit ready.


----------

